# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Zbyt dlugo przechodzę mutację głosu

## Grzegorz

Mam 18 lat i od 3 lat przechodzę mutację głosu i wydaje się, że potrwa to jeszcze dość długo. Czytałem, że niski poziom testosteronu może powodować osłabienie aktywności życiowej i ospałość, co u siebie zauważyłem.
Czy to ma jakiś związek z tym że przechodzę tak długo mutację głosu?
Moi koledzy mają juz to za sobą  :Frown: 
Może jest jakaś terapia odpowiednia?

----------


## toper12

Ja mam prawie 20 lat a do tej pory nie dobiegła u mnie do końca mutacja głosu. Mam bardzo cienki głos, a to chyba nie jest normalne w tym wieku. Też nie wiem gdzie szukać pomocy  :Frown:

----------


## dr.

Radzę wybrać się do endokrynologa. Specjalista wypowie się, czy taki stan ma związek z zaburzoną gospodarką hormonalną. Może być związany z inną przyczyną, i tu będzie potrzebna konsultacja z laryngologiem.

----------

